# The Most beautiful or attractive nba wives or girlfriends



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Top 5 attractive nba wives

Mehmet Okur's wife: won the world model championship

Tony Parker: Desperate housewife, 2008 Emmy Awards 

Grant Hill wife: singer, four-time Grammy nominee. 

Jaric wife: Victoria's Secret Beauty

Rodman's wife Carmen: Topless in Las Vegas

Top 5 most beautiful nba wives/GF:

Peja's wife

Scottie Pippen's wife

Jason Kidd girlfriend

RJ's girlfriend

Jordan's girlfriend

*What is your pick?*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:sarcasm:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Where'd you get the photo of Basel's cousin Bertha?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)




----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)




----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Is this one of those threads I often see on the interwebs where Lala Vasquez becomes insanely overrated again?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh...and










[/thread]


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Super Friends said:


>


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^

What a body.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Super Friends said:


>


You have asked and I shall deliver. A lovely pair of big tits...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Wonder who this guy was with


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Wonder who this guy was with












The real million dollar question is who was the top, and who was the bottom?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.hotonlinenews.com/2006/06/27/Top_10_Hottest_NBA_Wives.html


----------

